# FNG from Florida



## whitecl0ver (May 24, 2012)

So a few weeks ago my neighbor came over and had a RH PSE Nova to sell for $50.....So I bought it, took it to my local shop, and had it adjusted for me, also picked up 1/2 Beman Bowhunter carbon arrows....

Any way I enjoyed it very much, but me being left handed and left eye dom, I had issues any further then 15 yards, simply because it was all getting blurry....but at 15 yards this was my 3rd group, and first time shooting in over 15 years (since 4H)

SO my wife came out, and tried to shoot the Nova but could not pull it back at 60lbs, so she quickly headed inside and was looking for her a bow and came across a left handed set up for me. A PSE Thunderbolt.

So here I am, new to the hobby....I've already lost 3 of my arrows LOL......but ohh well....I like it, and if i dont lose the arrows it's cheaper then shooting my guns, I always enjoy learning a new weapon!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

whitecl0ver.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to AT. also to Archery.
Good luck and have fun.:rock:


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome, Florida native! BTW, I am jealous that you're Left eye and hand dominate since I'm a fellow lefty but right eye dominate.  (Lefty pride, you righties wouldn't understand. /nudges whitecl0ver))


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## whitecl0ver (May 24, 2012)

TwilightSea said:


> Welcome, Florida native! BTW, I am jealous that you're Left eye and hand dominate since I'm a fellow lefty but right eye dominate.  (Lefty pride, you righties wouldn't understand. /nudges whitecl0ver))




I remember reading a stat some place that said 80% of leftys are of genius IQ....My instruction in collage looked at me and said dang man you must be in the 20% lol


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

I know I'm DEFINITELY not in the Genius IQ range. lulz


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

